# Atom front drum brake 36H (or replica)



## Dutch (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm looking for a Atom front brake. 36H and 80 gauge.
If you have a licence built set from another manufacturer, I'm interested as well.
Or if you have a nice set of Union brakes and want to sell would be even better, but never seen them for sale.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G965F met Tapatalk


----------



## trymebike (Oct 16, 2019)

105 guage or 80 guage  5 speed rear hub ?


----------



## Dutch (Oct 16, 2019)

I don't know, what's the difference?
I forgot to mention I prefer the 36H version

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G965F met Tapatalk


----------



## trymebike (Oct 16, 2019)

80 guage is normal 105 are larger in diameter rear hub can be 1 gear or 5 gears


----------



## Dutch (Oct 16, 2019)

Then it is 80 gauge and 5 speed.
Thanks for clearing this up. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G965F met Tapatalk


----------



## trymebike (Oct 18, 2019)

have front no back hub


----------



## Dutch (Mar 22, 2020)

I found 2 Atom rear brakes (1 40H is for sale) 
Still looking for a front 36H 80 gauge.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 22, 2020)

Worksmen cycles makes the front.sealed bearings too.i think you can still buy them new on their website


----------



## Dutch (Mar 25, 2020)

I can't find them on the site, for you have a link? Thanks 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 26, 2020)

I have this Sachs front drum hub. You can get the hardware online.60 plus shipping .


----------



## Dutch (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks but I'm looking for the exact same looks as the Atom.
So Atom or licensed replica like Grimecca 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## Dutch (Apr 7, 2020)

Still looking for a front hub 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## Dutch (Sep 20, 2020)

Still looking

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 27, 2020)

I have this don't know if it's what you are looking for and not sure about what make it is as has no markings I can find .
Not Sturmey  Archer as It would be marked and dated  but looks similar .
Checked inside it a long time ago and looked barely used .
Brake handle is a Weinman.
36hole


----------



## bleedingfingers (Oct 6, 2020)

Hey Dutch found out what kind of brake this is   It is called and is off of a Dutch bike called a Gazelle .
It uses Sturmey Archer brake shoes and looks very similar to the SA hub but has sealed bearings .
So probably lots of them where you are at .
I think I know what you are putting this on so not authentic enough for your build .
Cheers


----------



## Dutch (Sep 3, 2022)

Still looking for a front brake


----------

